# Available driveway job in Long IS., NY



## P_Lo (Oct 6, 2005)

(I hope this is the correct forum for this posting)

Hi all, I received a call from someone out on Long Island (East Northport) looking to get their driveway plowed this season. I'm in Rockland County, 75 miles away so it's not on my wish list.

I you are interested in picking up the customer account please e-mail / PM me and I'll give you the gentleman's e-mail address so you can contact him direct and work your own magic.

Have a great day!!!

Patrick


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nick

631-523-3361


----------



## scaper27 (Nov 5, 2005)

if you didn't get anybody [email protected] 631-673-7050


----------

